
Ask HN: Anyone want campaignbar.com before it expires? - mootothemax
Domain&#x27;s due to expire at the end of the month, and I have no use for it.<p>If you do, drop me a line and it&#x27;s yours!
======
centdev
I'd like to get it.

~~~
mootothemax
Cool, my email's in my profile, send me an email and it's yours :)

